# SLDR Hybrids



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2015)

Have recently put a SLDR 5 (24 degree) hybrid back in the bag after a spell on the naughty step
Yanked the loft up to 25 and I cant stop hitting decent shots with it.

very good value on the pre-used market and certainly worth a look if anyone is looking at a decent Hybrid range


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 14, 2015)

I've got an SLDR 2 Hybrid and hate it. Feels far too heavy, no feel off the face, stock stiff shaft feels awful and I just can't hit it. Contrasting reviews straight away, but if I was giving any advice, I'd suggest steering well clear. Maybe the 5 Hybrid is better than the 2 though?


----------



## fundy (Sep 14, 2015)

Have an SLDR 2 hybrid (17 degree) with an Ahina X flex shaft - goes like a bullet. I like the heavy head feel but it does need a fair bit of swing speed to get the most out of it. Personally would avoid the stock shaft options with TM but thats my preference

As you say, contrasting reviews and goes to show why you should try before you buy and be custom fit if possible!


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 14, 2015)

if anyone fancies trying a 25 deg Hybrid, I would recommend trying the Ping G30 5 Hybrid loverly club to hit and goes high and long, landing soft


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 15, 2015)

I've had a SLDR driver for a long time now and love it.........I invested in a SLDR 2 and 3 Hybrid and hated them with a passion.  No matter what I tried I couldn't hit them.

I now play with a Nike Vapor Flex and love it to bits.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I had the 4 I think, smacked it lovely on the range. Felt like a lead weight on the course. Hated it! BUT when hit, stayed hit.

in the end I was glad to get shut


----------

